# Kernel panic - fatal exception in interrput

## mcbarlo

Walczę z jednym z routerów BGP. Działa na nim Gentoo i Bird 1.5. Sytuacja wygląda tak, że na kernelu 4.1.15 wszystko działa stabilnie do momentu uruchomienia jakiegokolwiek narzędzia do monitorowania sieci np. iptraf czy tcpdump. Wtedy odrazu kernel panic fatal exception in interrput.

W przypadku kernela 4.4.6 kernel panic występuje odrazu w momencie nawiązania sesji, czyli większego ruchu.

Cała powyższa sytuacja nie ma miejsca kiedy użyje zabytkowego kernela z serii 2.6. Dlatego wykluczam problem sprzętowy choć mogę się mylić.

Platforma to HP DL320e Gen8 v2 z kartami Intela x520. Może to problem sterownika ixgbe i promiscuous mode?

Czy jest sens stosować kernele real time dla routerów? Może to rozwiąże problem?

ACPI wyłączałem i nie powoduje to żadnych zmian (poza płynącymi z wyłączenia ACPI  :Smile: ).

----------

